
Ask HN: How do hyperlocal startups attend Y Combinator school in Bay Area? - ironschool
If you are a hyperlocal startup, say in India, obviously the most important thing for you to be in the same locality where you are trying setup the business.<p>How do these startup founders take the timeout to attend YC school in Bay Area? Or, YC has some other arrangements for such startups?
======
trez
I've asked the question to YC people before. There is no remote possibility.
You are supposed to flight back and forth often.

